
Could it work for rents in SF or Vancouver? - aprdm
http://www.dw.com/en/berlin-housing-law-replenishes-housing-stock-for-renters/a-42360345
======
lev99
Interesting Statistics from the Article: While this law has removed 95% of all
"Vacation Rentals" in Berlin this article says nothing about how the renting
market was effected.

There are >3.4 million people living in Berlin and this increased the number
of rental properties by 8000. This means that this law created 1 new long term
lease for every 425 residents.

Related Information: Vancouver is the most popular non-us destination on
Airbnb and San Fransisco is the most popular US destination.

Personal Summary: While this article is shown as an example of a positive
outcome for residents when cities "fight back", I believe further study should
be done on how big of an impact this change has on Berlin's housing market
before any conclusions are formed. Berlin's politicians are divided on this
law, and it is being challenged, but it looks like it will be on the books for
some time. There should be impacts on tourism and the hospitality which are
also not covered in the article. Outside of mentioning politician opposition
no opposing view was represented in the article.

